# Is Chapman University based on more mainstream program?



## Cine (Mar 19, 2007)

People there have different opinions about the answer on my question. But I want to finally find it out using the poll.

So lets start the discussion.

P.S. I heard that total tuition per one year (incl. housing) was about $40000, is that true?


----------



## Cine (Mar 19, 2007)

Anybody else?

Are there people from Chapman?


----------



## Daniel McLellan (Mar 20, 2007)

A mainstream approach to independent filmmaking.

You pay for everything yourself and then make a hollywood friendly movie that you could sell to an studio distributor.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 20, 2007)

I heard similar things so I tend to agree that CHapman is a little bit of both.

However, since they deal with a more holistic approach (you don't only study the discipline you're under, but a little of everything) it seems more geared to independant filmmakers.


----------



## Cine (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally posted by Daniel McLellan:
> A mainstream approach to independent filmmaking.
> 
> You pay for everything yourself and then make a hollywood friendly movie that you could sell to an studio distributor.



Thanx, but is it right for student, who wants to be Hollywood filmmaker?


----------



## Daniel McLellan (Mar 20, 2007)

sure it is

just don't expect to be handed an internship.

you have to work a lot harder to get into the industry but, in my opinion, you will be a better filmmaker.


----------

